# Young Adults Struggle with Diabetes Care



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

WASHINGTON -- Adolescents with type 1 diabetes on the cusp of adulthood are at high risk for psychosocial distress and depression, which can adversely influence their growing need for self-care, a researcher said here.

One in five patients with a mean age of 19 scored in the depressive range on the Center for Epidemiologic Studies Depression (CES-D) scale, according to Randi Streisand, PhD, of Children's National Medical Center in Washington, and colleagues.

In turn, depressive symptoms were associated with poorer adherence to treatment (F=3.56, P<0.05, R2 = 0.11), Streisand reported in a poster session at the annual meeting of the Pediatric Endocrine Society.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/PES/38891


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> WASHINGTON -- Adolescents with type 1 diabetes on the cusp of adulthood are at high risk for psychosocial distress and depression, which can adversely influence their growing need for self-care, a researcher said here.
> 
> One in five patients with a mean age of 19 scored in the depressive range on the Center for Epidemiologic Studies Depression (CES-D) scale, according to Randi Streisand, PhD, of Children's National Medical Center in Washington, and colleagues.
> 
> ...



relates to the issues Stephen M was trying to discuss in the closed thread.


----------

